# Electric golf trolley in Dunnes



## Steve75 (8 Nov 2007)

has anyone bought one or heard anything about these, are they decent or a waste of money....seem to be excellent value at €129....to good to be true?


----------



## phoenix (9 Nov 2007)

Hi Steve

Just saw your mail and had a word with my other half.  He bought one in Dunnes in May and has had no problems.  He says they are great and go ahead and buy one, you won't regret it.

Phoenix


----------



## Stevo2006 (10 Nov 2007)

Have one - no problems


----------



## doberden (11 Nov 2007)

Did anyone ever come accross a remote control golf trolley?  Practicle solution or just a novelty?

For example, you leave your trolley in the middel of the fairway and go looking for your ball in the rough.  You find your ball so you use the remote control to get your trolley over to you??


----------



## Slim (12 Nov 2007)

> Did anyone ever come accross a remote control golf trolley? Practicle solution or just a novelty?


 
i've heard of a couple that headed off into the ditch or lake but I imagine a remote control trolley would only go in the direction it is pointed. If that is where you find your ball why not bring it to the edge of the fairway anyway?

Slim


----------



## Mrs V (12 Nov 2007)

My partner bought 1 had fierce trouble with it had to return it and got a refund, quality is what u pay 4


----------



## Pique318 (12 Nov 2007)

I am amazed by the laziness that abounds today....

Not only is an electric golf trolley 'de rigeur' on todays courses, but 'remote controlled' ones ?? Sheesh !!!

If you're that fragile to be unable to tow your own trolley, then you shouldn't really be playing golf !

My 2c.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2007)

If you can't afford to employ a man servant to tow it for you you shouldn't be playing golf!


----------



## BobbyFowler (15 Nov 2007)

Can't go wrong with 129 Euro. Got dad a trolley for 300 Euro from McGuirks but it stopped working after a round and a half. He brought it back, they said they'd fixed it but it didn't work again after that. He changed it for a PowerKaddy model which is about 450 Euro. If you get 2-3 years out of a 129 Euro Trolley, great!


----------



## runner (15 Nov 2007)

Dont play golf, but would have thought a remote control ball would be handier!


----------



## John Rambo (15 Nov 2007)

A friend of mine had a remote control one which cost approximately €1300The can turn as well so it doesn't just travel in a straight line but I would advise against buying one as there is more to go wrong. Once his was out of warranty simple stuff cost hundreds to repair. My advice would be to steer clear of the cheaper models entirely. I carry my clubs but have friends and family who have had them all pretty much. Essentially you get what you pay for, and the trolleys in the €129 to €300 are, not to put too fine a point on it, complete rubbish. Buy a Powakaddy, Motokaddy, or Golf Glider. All are in or around €500 but are reliable and importantly have back up service arrangements. These can be purchased in pretty much all golf stores but based on what I've seen they are a better bet than the cheaper ones.


----------

